

Breaking Out of Your Shell as a Coder - vineet
http://blog.architexa.com/2013/01/breaking-out-of-your-shell-as-a-coder/

======
cjdentra
These meetings are a great way to see what other folks are doing, meet people
in various roles, and explore topics that you might otherwise not get exposure
to.

Many of these meetings are set up to allow people to talk about their stuff
for a few minutes. This is a great way to "break out of your shell" and gives
you invaluable skills in pitching and communicating what you are working on.

Get your confidence up to participate and talk about some coding you are
doing. You might find someone who shares your interest to collaborate with.

Beware of service providers unless you are looking to meet them. Attorneys,
head hunters, recruiters, and other non-developers also tend to hang around
these meetings to get closer to --- you the in-demand developer!

~~~
vineet
Yeah, I like the idea of finding someone to collaborate on a fun project. I
did not say this in the post, but I found out about a small offshoot meetup at
one of these events - and that has been fun because it was very hands-on.

I like hearing from recruiters - if only to get a sense of what frameworks
coders are using these days.

But, attorneys, really?

~~~
cjdentra
Sure, don't you want to make sure no one steals your "fun project" idea? I'm
sure it has happened ;)

